# A New Thread about Bus Living



## RebeccaSoup (Feb 20, 2009)

I know there was another thread that Matt posted a couple of years ago about going in on a Bus to live on... I was wondering if that ever happened, and if not, why?

I'm also interested in hearing stories from those folks who have lived on buses or know people who do/have. Down in Nola I met a few kids travelin/living on buses.. Seemed like a pretty great situation for them.

So whats everybody's opinion on Bus travel. I know I've met a couple of rainbow kind of folks and been pretty turned off by the whole hippie bus bullshit, and met a lot of kids on the road who basically associate buses with oogles who cant hack it. I could care less about those kind of opinions, I'm looking for thoughtful critique of a nomadic lifestyle with a roof over your head.

It's all bittersweet for me, as I'm currently on the road to try to make money as quickly as possible(spanging, flying signs) so that I can buy a bus for my daughter, her daddy and I to live on. Ramona hasn't been on the road with me since she was in my belly.. And I haven't been able to hack the stationary momma life(though being a mom is the most important thing in my life!) the best option for us is going to be a bus that we can all live on. (our dog, spacebag, too.) Travel till we find a place we like.. Post up for a while.. If it gets old.. Kick off again.Modern land pirates...:crew:

Seems pretty idealist, really, there must be ups and downs.. But I cant see many negatives. What do you guys think?


>>buses for sale<<

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/1037841524.html
http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/1015612318.html
http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/ctd/1041644309.html


----------



## Speedy (Feb 20, 2009)

Ther was a collection of zines i read awhile ago called i think "portable dwelling." It was about camping and forest living and had a lot of shit on van and truck living. You can proably get it from microcosm. It had a brown cover with a bike and some shit on it. it was all first hand and had some really great stuff in it.


----------



## seke (May 1, 2009)

saw some kids riding in a bus with "wilcox hotel" stenciled on the side on my way back from Mississippi.


----------



## L.C. (May 2, 2009)

if i could get a bus it would be one of the articulated buses like in chi-town. articulated is just a big word fo hinged in the middle. i don't think there is a bus with more space out there. i'm assuming they are hard to come by though.


----------



## RebeccaSoup (May 10, 2009)

Well, I got one.

So I guess we'll see.


----------



## Angela (May 11, 2009)

RebeccaSoup said:


> Well, I got one.
> 
> So I guess we'll see.



Make sure to post some pictures of your new home if you can!


----------

